

Ask HN: Physical skills/activities for programmers - rudenoise

I love programming; it's JavaScript, PHP and Python at work - Lisp and Erlang at home. It's addictive, the more I learn and create the more I want to learn and create.<p>However, I think it would be beneficial to exercise my mind (and body) with none computer (or even electricity) related pastimes. Ideally these new skills could draw on and complement those I have gained developing software.<p>I already run and play football (soccer), so I'm pretty well satisfied for sports.<p>It'd be great to get some advice/inspiration from other HNers who've found solutions.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Juggle. It's about pattern, space and structure, so it tends to suit
technically minded people. At the same time, you really can't think of
anything else when you're learning a new pattern or trick. You need to get to
a zen(ish) state, not thinking, not feeling, not sensing, but _being_ the
structure.

Well, at some level.

It's also surprisingly good for the muscles and breathing, and it's been
proven to make your brain grow in both grey matter (the cells) and white
matter (the connections).

It's also said to improve co-ordination, peripheral vision, reactions, and
balance.

~~~
raimondious
Poi is similar. I think there's a continuum that connects several circus arts
— as you go from juggling to poi/flag swinging to meteors to short staff to
long staff, you lose freedom of motion in exchange for more regular patterns.
It's hard to learn one of the circus arts without learning about all of them.

------
stonemetal
Rock climbing. Requires constant awareness of your surroundings and problem
solving(path selection etc.)

------
juliancox
Hey great question which is coming up with some interesting answers.

I too do a bit of beekeeping but mountain biking is my main passion.

@RiderOfGiraffes nails it when he says you need to get into that zenish state.
It happens when what you are doing requires total commitment and
concentration. Riding a log 1m off the ground or going into a big jump does
that for me. And afterwards I always feel refreshed and ready to get back into
it (usually with a raft of solutions that wouldn't have come to me otherwise).

It doesn't need adrenalin though. I can't get into running because it gives me
too much time to think, but try orienteering, which gives you something to
think about.

And if you're trying to get into the zone of not thinking doing whatever it is
your doing and you're on your own I always find an ipod on reasonably loud
volume helps silence the other noises in your mind.

------
jashmenn
Have you considered Beekeeping?

Checkout Backwards Beekeepers: <http://beehuman.blogspot.com/> . They are a
group of natural (no chemicals) urban beekeepers. You'll be helping the
environment and you might even get some honey out of it.

~~~
rudenoise
This is exactly the unusual type of suggestion I was hoping for, beekeeping
has never crossed my mind but I'll definitely look into it, thanks.

------
iterationx
Acquire a really high level of fitness, the domain space is really large,
interesting and rewarding. For example, obviously you need to learn plenty
about nutrition, then in order to make it meaningful you need to learn about
cooking, then you want to work on your endurance, flexibility, muscle tone and
strength, which means learning the muscle groups, then learning how each of
the different gym machines will enhance your various objectives, then learning
the various stretches for different muscle groups... its intellectual and
rewarding. Anecdote: my personal trainer was talking about how an orthopedic
doctor is his client, just because he's a doctor doesn't (apparently) mean
he's mastered all of these domains.

------
raimondious
My nerdy hobbies are origami and poi. I like them because I like thinking
about systems, and they provide a structure for improvisation (you could call
it hacking if you wanted to).

<http://flickr.com/groups/origamitessellations/>

<http://flickr.com/groups/corrugation/>

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poi_(performance_art)#Modern_po...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poi_\(performance_art\)#Modern_poi)

------
da5e
I like memory sports like memorizing decks of playing cards, Pi, mental
calendar calculation, etc. It's done mostly offline but I use some online
gadgets I made to enhance it. It's not physical but if you memorize while
running (and collecting mnemonic 'journeys') or working out it's a nice combo.
I count my exercise repetitions with the digits of Pi. Ron White trained while
in scuba gear. <http://www.mindtools.com/memory.html>

------
frossie
Despite their gender bias, knitting and needlework are very "hackery"
activities. Won't burn calories though :-)

~~~
johngunderman
I've found that they don't agree with RSI though... :(

------
nyef
I'm a fan of playing DDR (Dance Dance Revolution). It's kind of an emo-ish
game BUT it's fantastic cardio, and in a game structure it's easy to keep the
motivation up (I'm a very competitive person, I think that comes with the
territory for intelligent people).

------
pmccool
I recommend doing something manual, e.g. carpentry or paving. I find it's a
great contrast to working in front of a computer. Actually building something
tangible is a good feeling. For example, I plan on rebuilding a bicycle wheel
this weekend - very relaxing.

------
angrycoder
Martial arts, preferably medium or full contact. It will make all other
physical activities seem boring and it will give you calm and focus that
transfers to other aspects of your life.

If that seems like too much, maybe yoga or tai chi.

------
lhorie
My current offline activities are guitar and martial arts.

I also studied card magic when I was a teenager. That does wonders for
exercising a "hacker" mindset.

~~~
stiggz
Any instrument really is a great switch for the brain after thinking about
logic and fitting requirements all day. Reading and improvising music, as well
as increasing your own skills on any instrument allows you to use both sides
of your brain- feels nice.

------
jpdbaugh
I play a lot of golf. It is a really good break for me because it just feels
really old school. I don't even bring my cell phone and it is technology free.

------
noodle
i'm kind of enjoying being a saltwater reef aquarium enthusiast, right now. it
employs knowledge about a lot of things, from design to chemistry.

------
ktf
Learn to play go! It's the greatest computer-free brain exercise I've ever
experienced, by far.

------
SandB0x
Drawing or sculpture. Dance. Calligraphy. Magic tricks.

